# Help me sex my leucs??



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys,
So I have two leucs that are a little over 2 years old now. I have never heard any calling from either of them. If they haven't called by two years old are they definitely females? I've played call recordings for them but never really had a response. My guess is that they're both females, but the second one looks a little skinny compared to the other one and other female leucs i've seen. Is it just skinny? 

Here's frog 1:









And frog 2:









And both of them:



Sorry about the bad pics...
Thanks!


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

I just realized that the pics are a little smushed... I'm not sure how to fix that but they look normal if you just click on them!
Thanks!
-Kyle


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Kyle....another colorado frogger, good to see. Leucs can be very hard to tell visually what sex they are. Either way, if no calling I would suspect the same sex. I had what I was sure to be 2 female Leucs. No calling, no fighting, just 2 fat happy leucs. No activity whatsoever. So I finally threw in a third unknown sex leuc in (suspected female). On of the pre-existing leucs began calling almost immediatly. The new one immediatly (within 15 minutes) started courting the calling male. With Leucs, females tend to be a little heavier bodied and larger. Males, well, I've heard stories of male leucs not calling for several years straight. Personally, my recomendation would be to mix it up and add another leuc if you have the tank space.


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)

In my experience I have found sexing luecs a little difficult but I have gotten better at it. I believe frog number 1 is a female and frog number 2 is a male. The reasoning behind that is that female luecs look like they swallowed a marble. And males are a lot slimmer looking. And the females are very round in the belly. I hope it helps. I have 6 luecs 3 male 3 female. I can send pics if needed.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

They both look like males to me


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

dartsami said:


> They both look like males to me


Yeah, I'm not seeing much of a pear shape. Females get a serious gut and really wide at the back hips. Again, it's hard to tell though.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would say 2 males, but you never really know until they start calling or you witness breeding behavior. Leucs are tricky.


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

So it seems like a lot of people agree that they both look like males, but they're around 2 1/2 years old and neither one of them has called. At which point do you think you can be sure that they aren't males?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

dartsami said:


> They both look like males to me


I would have to agree.

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Leucs are really hard to sex unless they are side by side and you know the sex of one of them. 

This probably doesn't help you, at all, but here is a pic of my trio. The female is in the middle. The frogs on the outside are both males. 








Here is a chart from Josh's Frogs. 
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II

They are seasonal breeders and I can get mine calling by misting them. Have you tried giving them a good misting?


----------

